# Kristen Stewart gewinnt hoch dotierten Preis



## krawutz (25 Feb. 2013)

*Auch Kristen Stewart ist jetzt Preisträgerin !
Für ihre Mitwirkung in dem Film "Twilight - Bis(s) zum Ende der Nacht" (Teil 2) erhielt sie die mit 5 Dollar dotierte "Goldene Himbeere" als schlechteste Hauptdarstellerin.*

glueck09

Endlich mal ein Beweis, dass Auszeichnungen doch nicht immer die Falschen treffen.


----------



## UTux (25 Feb. 2013)

Fünf Dollar? In ein paar Jahren, kann sie die sicher gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Death Row (25 Feb. 2013)

Witz komm raus


----------



## steven91 (25 Feb. 2013)

ich find solche preise echt unnötig...ich finde sie toll und sexy !!!


----------



## comatron (25 Feb. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Witz komm raus



Nix Witz, auch wenn's manchem blinden Stewart-Verehrer nicht gefallen wird.


----------



## Sidewinder (25 Feb. 2013)

steven91 schrieb:


> ich find solche preise echt unnötig...ich finde sie toll und sexy !!!



Sexy ja, das Ändert aber nichts daran das sie eine schlechte Schauspielerin ist


----------



## JodieFosterFan (25 Feb. 2013)

Sidewinder schrieb:


> Sexy ja, das Ändert aber nichts daran das sie eine schlechte Schauspielerin ist



machs besser


----------



## zool (27 Feb. 2013)

Hat sie sich redlich verdient)


----------



## JayP (27 Feb. 2013)

hübsch ist sie ja, aber ständig dieses dauergenervte Gesicht ala hey ich bin so anders und überhaupt keine verwöhnte Hollywood Tussi geht garnicht.

Soll sich doch einfach mal freuen dass sie schon in jungen Jahren ausgesorgt hat.


----------



## Punisher (27 Feb. 2013)

ich glaub nicht, dass sich die Gute darum schert


----------



## BlueLynne (1 März 2013)

Sandra Bullock hat dann einen Oscar bekommen


----------

